# Albino Honker Sighting



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

While doing a little scouting today we were watching some Honkers flying into a field when bigblackfoot looks over and sas "snows." A flock of ten geese with one white one gleaming in the sun lands in the field and we both do a double take noticing the other geese aren't blues but greaters and this white one was bigger than most geese in the flock. Sure as ****, we glass him when they're on the ground and it's an albino honker.

This is ten miles from where Dean and I saw an albino during the early season last year, could it be the same one?

I took a pic but I'm not sure how good it turned out and I left my camera in Lyle's truck so I'll try to post it up later.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

dam jones you must me running on ether. I have been hunting for 7 days straight and had to take a few days off to recoop. how the hell are you able to go so long playing scouter/hunter? feeewww  :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So what time are we meeting in the morning? :bowdown:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Huey, come on up man! We might have to draw straws on who gets to shoot the bastard if we can get him to come in.

Blake, I'm running on empty...actually the needle is below the line. I think I might take tommorrow off as I've run myself into the ground. Out of the 13 days the season has been open I've been up before sunrise on 11 of 'em. I got crap growing on my tonsils that I'm going to have a doctor check out later on today...I can't even eat food. Then I'm going to take some serious rest and let the immune system get back up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I recall Tony D.'s article in Dakota Country this month that claims North Dakota hunters are lazy and don't work hard at our hunting. I guess they forgot to sample Jones. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Tony Dean ha ha ha. Guaranteed he can't run with us in the Fall and especially the Spring. Drink all night don't sleep and hunt the next morning and do it again the next day. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I believe there was an article called "Hardcore" a couple of years ago.....
I believe there are quit a few of us under this topic!!!!!!

Mav....


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

HARDCORE!! What's that??!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey joneser, was is this about drawing straws? We already flipped that coin and i do believe that it flipped over HEADS! :evil: 
But get this i think i got some of your mono from blowing your calls this week my throat is killing me. But thats not going to stop me. Ive only missed 3 days this season and im not stopping. Im taking today off but lets do it again this weekend. Hey are we( or should i say am I) going to take that big white bastard down or are we going to shoot some of those lessors with tyler?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

a buddy of mine shot an albino one a few years ago up in the grano area. Took it to the biggest snow goose contest...no shi#...and WON. The lady weighing it only said "that sure is a funny looking goose." How many snow geese wieigh 13 pounds??? NO KIDDING...you would have thought the pink eyes would have gave it away. He has it mounted...pretty kewl.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

hunted the area of the albino and had approx 200-300 geese work us from start to finish. No Albino. Also glassed fields in the area with no luck. Maybe tommorrow :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey blake you shoot that albino and im coming after you man. :sniper: 
Did you hunt with Drew? I was supposed to call him but i got kinda drunk and forgot. Either way we should get out next week for sure and put the hurt on some geese.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, you might want to go get checked Lyle...then you can get some 'roids and antibiotics too. I'm already starting to feel better. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Ok, here's the pic...it didn't turn out real well. It's on the same level as pictures of sasquatch in terms of conclusive evidence. I circled it so it'd be easier to see but basically what turned out was a white spot out in a field.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I read an artcle in DU the other day about hardcore hunters. All these guys did was get their 4x4s stuck in the mud, fall in the water, or hunt when the weather was below freezing. Hardcore? Those guys are idiots. Hardcore is when you dream about shooting banded birds and hunt sunrise to sunset. As for the albino, I think you guys saw the only snow north of the mason-dixison line that was raised by honkers. He is mine!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yeh i get a kick out of that photo album put out by DU with the guys standing there pushing a truck out, tripping in a slough, and what was the other one...? hmmm, oh yea, the frozen waders.

I think going through 2 pairs of waders a year, a few robo batteries, and putting 15,000miles or more should be a few stipulations of hardcore... oh yea, one should also be reqd to shoot 1 band each season-minimum... sorry i had too :lol:


----------



## isthmusbob (Oct 15, 2003)

Had a similar experience here in WI one year. Never did get a shot off. ARe these burds better removed from the gene pool?


----------

